# Troup co.



## jeremy mccollough (Aug 26, 2008)

found some good acrons on the ground from all of the wind we've had the past few days...was wondering if anybody else in Troup co has been scouting lately and what they're seeing out there in the woods seeing any good sign ??


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Sep 2, 2008)

buncha acrns persimons and muskidines in south Troup co


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Sep 19, 2008)

any one killed any deer in troup???? ive seen quite a  few but aint ;et  the air outta none yet


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't seen a deer since the season started. I think they all went back to Harris Co.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 22, 2008)

elfiii said:


> I haven't seen a deer since the season started. I think they all went back to Harris Co.



Maybe they just crossed the creek, I'll let you know this weekend


----------



## TroupTC (Sep 23, 2008)

*Doe*

On my side of the creek we had one doe killed Saturday morning right before dark.  It's been slow.  Saving my good stands for gun season.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 3, 2008)

*10/1/08*

Hunted the evening from 5:15 to dark.Was hunting a white oak area that had some acorns on the ground.
Jumped a deer going in but didnt see anything from stand..
Found some small rubs and scrapes....


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 3, 2008)

*10/2/08*

Hunted the evening 5:00 pm to dark...Seen 3 does.Could have shot one of the does,but decided to wait.
Was hunting a food plot  that needs rain...Started seeing deer at about 6:00pm..Took picture of the doe with my phone.............


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Oct 4, 2008)

would of been a dead deer i haven't been as of yet but have plans on going monday evening ...good pic dehunt


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 7, 2008)

*Hunted sat.morn.and evening*

Saw a small buck about 60 yds.from ladder stand.Was not a shooter.Saw2 does that were about the same distance.Didn't see anything Sat.evening.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 12, 2008)

*10/12/08*

Evening hunt...No deer seen from stand,jumped one on the way in...Did a little scouting found plenty of white acorns on the ground,plenty of scrapes and rubs...It will just get better each day now.........


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 14, 2008)

*10-14-08 scouting*

Found several big rubs and scrapes everywhere. Saw two small bucks fighting in food plot. Jumped 7 deer scouting. Several small eight points on trail camera at feeders.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Oct 19, 2008)

went hunt yesterday eveing and man i'm here to tell ya'll the acrons have hit big time on our place out on the stovall road and seen alot of good sign...even found a really large,fresh scrape ..although didn't see any deer,just enjoyed being out there and enjoying life....had to work today but i'll be hard at it tuesday ...


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 19, 2008)

*10/18/19/08*

Hunted food plot on opening day both morning and evening hunts....Seen 16 deer some were the same deer,just seen them in the evening.....Watched 3 diferent small bucks chase a mature doe...The 1st one to chase was a 5 or 6 pt,then a one horn spike, and finally a spike.They were grunting like crazy.......The doe had two buttonhead fawns with her.She would lose the bucks and come back to her fawns.....Tons of acorns on the ground.
Hunted this afternoon in the hardwoods where white oak acorns are everywhere.Didnt see anything......The best is yet to come.......Rut is around the corner..

Have a friend that hunts on the property next to mine.
He killed a 130" 10 pt at 8:30am coming out of planted pines into a hardwood draw.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 19, 2008)

*10/18/08 Buck pic*

Heres a couple of pics of the buck that was killed on opening morning on the property next to mine...........


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Oct 20, 2008)

*opening day buck*

killed him at 9:25  south Troup county


----------



## clintcc (Oct 21, 2008)

I went yesterday afternoon and @ 7:05 3 doe and a small buck came out into the field. the doe came out together and the buck came out 150yrds above them at the same time. going to hunt a different track of land this evening in a hardwood bottom. maybe better luck!


----------



## clintcc (Oct 26, 2008)

Just an update with whats going on here. i went this afternoon and seen 5 deer just after 7:00 pm. Nothing with bones on their heads. Maybe the cold weather we have coming in this week will get the bucks moving before dark. I hope to get to do some morning hunts this week also! ~Clint


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 26, 2008)

*10/26/08*

Evening hunt 5:00pm to 7:30pm..Hunted food plot had a mature doe and her 2 buttonhead fawns come in at 5:30..
I have seen this doe and her fawns several times this past week.She always lets them feed right beside her,but today she started chasing them off..Finally they were on one side and she was on the other...I turned my head to look at the other end...When I turned to look back at her she ran in the woods and a good 3.5 year old 8pt or bigger came across and went in the woods right behind her...I had about 3 seconds to look and shoot....by the time I raised my rifle he was gone.............The mature doe and him never returned.......This all happened @ 5:40pm..
The 2 buttonheads stayed. 3 spikes and another doe showed up...The spikes started fighting,and once the biggest one had won the battle he started after the doe..I have seen 4 different small bucks chase this same mature doe since opening day,but she always returns to her fawns..But not today...
This was the best afternoon hunt yet......The peak of the rut for north east Troup county is going to happen in the next 10 days.............I will hunt evey chance I get...


----------



## clintcc (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats good to hear. I hunt north east Troup also, and south west Troup, so i get to catch them at different times. The rut map shows 3 different zones.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 27, 2008)

*10/27/08*

Hunted this evening on the same food plot,but no rutting activity what so ever..........The mature doe was back with her 2 buttonhead fawns again.....Acting like nothing had happened......I wonder if the buck has already bred her?
She was out in my food plot for a good 1.5 hours and no bucks came by.......I know she was in heat yesterday.
This has me puzzled
Well I will be back tomorrow evening.............


----------



## Jeetdawg (Oct 28, 2008)

I hunt about 10 minutes East of LaGrange and the cold weather has gotten the big boys thinkin about it, but the does are not ready yet.  Friend of mine hunted Harris County this morning and watched a 6 point push does around, but they were just getting out of his way.  Prerut ought to be strong this weekend with the 8th being a target weekend for me....I know where I will be the next two weeks.....


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 28, 2008)

*10/28/08*

Hunted this evening in the same food plot...Had another good sized buck chasing a doe..She ran across a opening about 90 yards out and he was right behind her with his head down.I was unable to see how big he was.The broom straw had his head covered..He had a big body and a very deep grunt...That was the deepest grunting I have heard in a long time.......They stayed in the thick stuff out in front of me...The Rut is for sure here on my property.
My brother in law seen a 130" buck cross the road this morning coming from work about 8:10am..He was about 1 mile from our property.....................
I will be there again tomorrow.............


----------



## clintcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I also had a good morning on the south westside of troup.( i live on the northeast) i had a young 6 pointer come charging in after a grunt call. he stayed around long enough i got to video him and he walk away. then the wind picked up and every thing calm down, but i'll be back in the morning.


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Nov 2, 2008)

where abouts in south west troup county do ya hunt?


----------



## clintcc (Nov 3, 2008)

Down off of Hwy 18


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Nov 7, 2008)

the bucks are getting fired up at our place seen a small eight pointer chasing a doe last sat ...went wed and watched two does feed for bout 45 mins decided to go ahead and take a doe ....wouldn't of shot her if she had just came walking in there due to recent activity seen on last sat but i seen them for all of 45 mins feeding so i felt sure there wasn't a buck in the area...so i got me some meat...going tomorrow afternoon and i'll see what's happening ...


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 8, 2008)

*11-8-08*

Hunted this afternoon in my food plot. Got there at 3:30pm 
had 2 does and 2 buttonhead fawns already there feeding.They left at 4:00 pm and at 4:30pm a good mature 9-pt came out.I took the 150 yard shot and put him on the ground.He was in rut prime.................The rut is peaking on our property......................


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Nov 9, 2008)

good looking deer....always good to see good deer deing killed ....went yesterday and saw small bucks only ...but they are some bigger deer on our place just haven't seen any as of yet but they are alot of sign...


----------



## autoturkey (Nov 9, 2008)

great deer billy!!!!


----------



## RCCola (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw 3 does Saturday morning being chased by 2 dogs.

Sunday morning - a small buck.

LOTS of SQUIRELS both days.

No sign of the rut yet.

RC


----------



## gspbrad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hunted this weekend in Troup saw 2- 7 points, 1-8point, 1-spike 0-does  Didn't look like a lot of chasing activity to me.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 10, 2008)

*11-10-08*

Hunted this morning and this afternoon. Saw 9 deer on the morning hunt in oaks. One buck chasing, didn't see the how big. The rest does and fawns. One fawn was very little and still had spots. The afternoon hunt was in a foodplot. Had a small nine and 6 does and fawns. The nine came in grunting and ran off when he herd chasing in the woods. Bucks were chasing does all afternoon back in the oaks. Moving back into the oaks for the hunt tommorrow.


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 19, 2008)

*Troup County*

Have not seen a post since Nov. 10.  What is going on in Troup in your area?  My dad and I harvested two good nines on the during the first week of the season.  Things have been really slowdown after that.  The population looks depressed this year.  Look like an early rut was on but now nothing happening.  Based on the last 10 years I think next week and the 1st week of December.   Deer sign and deer sightings this year has been really down from years past.   We are not seeing many does.  What is happening to deer herd? (Coyotes, to many doe days, are we taking to many deer in the state or in just certain areas)?

Let me know what you are seeing in Troup.

"You can not harvest him laying in the bed or watching football,  Get in the Woods"


----------



## RCCola (Nov 19, 2008)

I went Sunday morning and only saw 3 does.  Like a lot of people I've talked with........not much sign like in the last few years.


----------



## clintcc (Nov 19, 2008)

With the cold snap that we are having i seen more deer today that i have in weeks! i hear that the rut is almost in full swing in northern troup but where i hunt in southern troup, i have seen nothing!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Nov 20, 2008)

daddy saw a buck 2 days ago 11/18 workin scrapes really good said it aint normal for this time of year


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Nov 21, 2008)

anybody seeing any cougars??still looking,they seem  not to moving very well right now maybe this cold snap will get them up and moving i hear somebody had some luck sunday....


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 21, 2008)

*11-21-08*

Evening hunt..Hunted hardwood creek bottom..Called in a 2.5 yr old 8 pt with the can and grunt call......Rut prime is over on our lease..Brother in law hunted all week and Tuesday was the last time he seen any chasing going on.
He hasnt seen but 3 deer since then.........


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 25, 2008)

Shot a 6 point cull buck this afternoon in North Troup.  He had 4 on one side and two on the other.  Really unique buck with alot of mass.  He had a small 8 pointer with him.  They kept their distance and looked like they were going to fight.  We have seen alot of new scrapes this week.  I walked up on another small 6 point on the way to stand.  We are seeing alot of new bucks on trail cameras.  The deer are on the front side of the rut in North Troup.  The deer I shot had swollen neck.  Hocks were black and stinky.  Pin your hears back and stay in the woods.  Next two weeks will be really good.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 27, 2008)

*woods are dead*

Hunted all day 11-26-08 and didn't see a thing. The woods are dead. Seen only two sets of tracks crossing the dirt road walking in since the rain. Didnt see many tracks in foodplots. Its just amazing how you can be seeing 8 to 10 deer a day and as soon as the rut is over it goes dead.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 30, 2008)

*11/27 and 28th*

Hunted both mornings seen 6 deer total..3 buttonheads and 3 does...No Bucks or ANY Rut Activity....Only heard 5 shots....Hunting is getting hard now............


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Dec 3, 2008)

any one know the owner of that beast 18 in the truck buck from troup?????


----------



## grayhill (Dec 6, 2008)

*18 pointer...*

It was killed off rock mills rd on a friend of mines lease. If I'm not mistaken he said it was the guys first year in the lease. He had 8 or 10 pics of the buck on his camera, the one on GON doesn't do him any justice. That buck is well over 160".


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Dec 6, 2008)

dang thats an amazing deer!....didnt know they got that big round here


----------



## TwoSeasons (Dec 6, 2008)

Saw 5 does this afternoon at 4:00.  The deer were moving like something had spooked them.  They came right underneath my stand.  I think a buck or dog may have been chasing them.  Not sure.  Heard several shots this afteernoon early.  Have more bucks on trail cameras.  Different bucks that have not been seen all year.  Any other reports out there.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Dec 7, 2008)

My wife shot one of three does she saw and had a big 8pt walk up behind her but couldn't get her gun up.  He seemed to be checking out the food plot for any does.  I saw a little 4-pt, but he was eating as much of the oats he could get.  That was yesterday.  Went this evening and got blanked...its been a weird season, but we think some yotes have been pushing the deer...first time we have ever had them on our lease.


----------



## TwoSeasons (Dec 13, 2008)

Saw a doe and a spike this afternoon.  Hunting with my little girl.  It was her second hunt and the first time she saw a buck in the woods.  We saw fresh scrapes and rubs going to the stand.  We heard 5 gun shots.  Any updates.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Dec 15, 2008)

can't seem to find the deer ...anybody know where they at ??


----------



## boothy (Dec 15, 2008)

afternoons have been slow the last few days.  they were on their feet saturday morning the first hour of daylight.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 15, 2008)

Got a shot off at a doe Sat morning at Dixie creek but bad shot placement let her live to see another day only found a lil bit of white belly hair and no blood on the ground or the arrow. It happens i guess. It just sux.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Jan 1, 2009)

well as it may be the last day of deer season here in troup co i decided to go and try my luck on some power lines this am and i am glad i did ....saw 1 doe right at good daylight crossing...came out of the pasture onto the power lines and made her way across...let her go...well i had planned on leaving bout ten this am (had plans)well bout 9 am i see a very large doe bout 160 or less yards down the power lines as i looked through my scope i see movement to the edge so i looked and it was another doe smaller so i waited...well i waited til the other doe got along side the other doe and i shot...shot the first doe in the neck and the other doe got the other end of the bullet in the lungs...well i didnt know that was what had happened i see the first doe run to the other side of the power lines i knew she had been hit so during all of this i see what i thought was the other doe running off so i yelled as loud as i could she stopped in her tracks i shot number two bullet...down she went...well i get down and made my way to my deer i find deer #1and deer #2 as im looking at deer#2 i find that i had indeed killed 3 deer with 2 bullets from my 30-06...good last day of the season...will try and post pics when i figure it out...


----------



## Dehunt (Jan 1, 2009)

*1-1-09*

Last Morning Hunt of the year........Seen 9 Does/Buttonheads and watched a 2.5 yr old 10 pt chase 4 does for 30 minutes...His points were broken off from fighting.........Cant wait to see him next year..
Hunted to 1:00pm,just hated to leave...Watched about 40 turkeys..Had 2 gobblers hammering it this morning also...Seen 2 more does on the walk out...........Great way to end a season...Until Next Year....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 2, 2009)

Was down at Dixie Creek and had five does come in on me at about 9:30 took a shot at one and my arrow hit a vine that I didn't notice another newbie mistake it deflected my arrow. Oh well all in all I really like that place. I will probably hunt it pretty hard next year if I can't find an archery only bow club for a good price. I have been at least 10 times down there and seen deer every time but twice. And there are still acorns everywhere down there.


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 8, 2009)

*Troup County*

Well its time to start posting Troup Co......Food plots doing good...Found some rubs today,,,,A few green acorns on the ground,,,,have a few crab apples and muscudines....ready for Sat..........


----------



## WPTC (Sep 9, 2009)

Planted this past weekend.......
Lots of deer sign on our 2000 acre lease.
I love Troup Co.....especially in the rut


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2009)

Acorns falling now at West Point WMA.


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 12, 2009)

*Evening Hunt*

Hunted this evening in a hardwood funnel area....84 degrees....Man it was hot.....Seen 1 mature doe at 7:00pm....She was eating on the acorns the tree rats had knocked out.........Wait till next weekend to go again...


----------



## meriwether john (Sep 13, 2009)

hey billy i agree with the hot--humid also. evening is definitely the best time right now though. may be cooler in the mornings but the evening is when i have seen more activity around here. we had a member stick a buck sat. evening didn't find him this morning however. lost blood when he hit a cutover thicket.
good luck to  ya buddy.


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 22, 2009)

*Report*

Not much to report...Unable to hunt for the rain,rain,and more rain here.......Put out trail camera today and scouted a little.....Found plenty of new rubs.......White oaks are loaded with acorns..Red oaks too......The tree rats are knocking some green ones out......Seen a few crab apples hanging on...........Looks like a good year ahead...Nobody can say its to dry now.........


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/23/09*

Hunted this afternoon in the same funnel area that I hunted opening day.....Chestnut oaks are dropping here and tree rats have alot of white oaks on the ground also..
The buck I am hunting has made a ton of new rubs since the last time I hunted here...Should have waited on the weather to break before hunting here......Sweated another bucket full going in and setting up.....Waited about 30 min after settling in and sprayed down again...Big mistake,there was a doe about 40 yards behind me that heard the spray bottle.......Well she blew about 10 times and was gone...After that my good feeling about my hunt left me..........No more deer seen after her showing out.....Thats Hunting in the heat for you........


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Sep 23, 2009)

went yesterday evening with a good friend of mine...we hunted from a ground blind and seen one doe,to far to get a shot off at her...looks like we might have a pretty descent crop of acrons this year,pretty warm still,and i used my new thermacell didn't have any problems out of the bugs at all.guess the deer didn't seem to mind it to much like i said i saw one deer and you would think if the deer were going to smell it she would have.so we'll see my time will be limited this year due to being back in school tring to become a state of ga paramedic,so hunting will be kinda slim due to studying,but hey when i became an EMT i studyed in the deer woods might be doing alittle studying again like that .haha


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 29, 2009)

*9-29-09*

Went this afternoon.......Fall has finally arrived....light breeze........Not pouring sweat..........Didnt see any deer,but best hunt so far......Just relaxed in the tree....Hunted rub line in hardwood draw......Going back Sat...morning.......


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 11, 2009)

billy how goes it over there? i finally got to the lease(hunted my own some) and got skunked Sat. did get covered in turks on the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 12, 2009)

Havent been in over a week...had to go out of town for training on new business.............Put trail cam out today..Plenty of acorns on the ground and food plots are floating......should have planted rice...........


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 16, 2009)

The rut map in troup county according to GON is different depending in what part of the county you are hunting in....I hunt not too far from the waffle house off of I-185 and GA HWY 27.....does anyone have any advice about the rut for that area


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Oct 17, 2009)

ltibbit1 said:


> The rut map in troup county according to GON is different depending in what part of the county you are hunting in....I hunt not too far from the waffle house off of I-185 and GA HWY 27.....does anyone have any advice about the rut for that area



i hunt off of stovall rd and off of the lower big springs rd area and it seems to be bout 2nd and 3rd week i've noticed...and a little in meriwether county off of the stovall rd also same time frame that ive noticed,good luck good deer in our little patches of south troup co.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the info and good luck


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Troup county rut has started (mountville area)*

Saw six does and a small eight point was chasing.
Killed a 11 point trailing same doe between 9:30 and
10:00. Found the sheds from this deer in the spring.


----------



## boothy (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on a nice one Richard!


----------



## boothy (Oct 18, 2009)

I will agree they are starting to feel pretty frisky in our neck of the woods had a 110" 8 run a doe up under me friday morning and that afternoon saw a stud with some does, (no shot bow). finding smoking hot scrapes and saw a 100" 8 this afternoon while hanging stands.


----------



## jhead7416 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice buck. Congratulations


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 25, 2009)

*10-24-09 hunt*

Seen four does and 110"-115" 8 point. He got within 10 yards and smelling strong. Hocks were almost black and neck was swollen. Hunting in southern Troup around Jones Crossroads.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2009)

Chasing has started for us. We killed an 8 pt Friday night that was out in a food plot. When the does came out into the plot, he came on the run.

We don't have any rubs or scrapes yet. We're in SE Troup, near Pine Mountain.


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 27, 2009)

*Mountville area*

Seen 7 bucks and 3 does over the weekend.....No chasing yet.......They are in the crusin mode....Out of the 7 bucks 3 of them were 110" to 120" inchers..Two of them were  decent 3.5 yr old bucks.....They were a lone and came out a good hour before dark on different days.....Plenty of acorns on the ground...Just going to get better each day...............


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mountville area*

10/31/09 ...Evening hunt seen 3 small does and 1 big doe......Seen 1 ..6pt buck....still no chasing.....Lots of acorns on the ground...Was hunting food plot.......Try again in the morning...........


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 31, 2009)

*southern troup*

(10-31-09) six point buck chasing a doe grunting and nose to the ground. Hunting at Troup/Harris line.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 1, 2009)

*Mountville area*

11-1-09 Evening hunt....Same food plot...2 big does and 3 fawns with them....1--5pt buck.......still no chasing.....Seen a group of about 5 mature does with their fawns on the way home also........Does are still grouped up with their fawns.......So maybe any day now,but the full moon is going to hurt us...................


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 2, 2009)

*Mountville area*

11-2-09.......Evening hunt seen 1 small doe and 1-4pt....Still no chasing.......But found out today that bucks are chasing does on the property across the road.....................Weird rut already.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a 10 pointer this past weekend...sunday afternoon nov 1st at 520 pm. He came out into a food plot and the only other deer in the field was a 4 pointer. I think the rut is on and this weekend will be prime.... because my deer had the rut smell on him STRONG!! I can not post pics because of some type of error message I get when I attempt to upload them. THE SAD FACE IS B/C I CAN'T POST PICS!!


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 4, 2009)

*Mountville area*

11-3 and 11-4-09.... Evening hunts..Been hunting feeding areas as close to bedding areas as possible...With wind blowing in the right direction...Seen 2 big does pee in a scrape on 1st hunt....No bucks behind them,unless he waited until the moon was out........
Hunted a different bedding area this afternoon...Seen 
1-8pt at 5:15pm....all alone and eating white oak acorns....He moved on and at 5:40pm a big doe came out all alone and fed on acorns until i ran her off at 6:35pm...Tried not to spook her,but that didnt work...Man was the acorns falling today....No wind at all either...It was nice....If the moon would just hide.................


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 5, 2009)

*southern troup*

11-5-09  seen two decent bucks just cruising. Killed a coyote in between seeing the two bucks. Both buck came to my calls. Hunting select cut area surrounded by planted pines.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 7, 2009)

*11-7-09 Mountville*

Troup county 10 pt.......killed at 5:15pm.........Came in to grunt call.....He was looking to fight...Neck wasnt all swelled up and hocks didnt smell to bad.....This buck wasnt from our property..He has been traveling alot....He had a couple of chipped points from fighting...I think the best is yet to come on my property..
 Scored him at 135"...Pictures were taken with cell phone at the scene.....


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Dehunt strikes again*

You the man. The man get a nice buck every year. Puts in the time and passes up on buck after buck until the right one appears. Great job


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 9, 2009)

*11-9-09 Mountville*

Evening hunt....Watched 2 big does feed thru eating white oak acorns for about 20 minutes..No bucks behind them...Still havent seen any chasing...Maybe this weekend................


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 10, 2009)

*southern Troup*

11-9-09
Saw three small bucks chasing a doe. One bull horn spike with 10" spikes. Found four huge rubs and several mid size rubs under white oaks. Crossed the branch at the same place last thursday, rubs wasn't there. Fired up on this spot. Go away rain


----------



## autoturkey (Nov 10, 2009)

good buck billy !!! all i have seen is small ones. i think there getting fired up on tin bridge.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 11, 2009)

*11-11-09 Mountville Area*

Evening...Hunted a food plot surrounded by hardwoods.
Seen 2 Big Does,1 small doe, 1..spike, and1.. 4-pt..Watched the Does for over a hour and the 2-bucks for about 15 minutes......All they had on there mind was Food......Still havent seen any chasing....Our rut seems to get worse each year.......I know for a fact all the Doe days and tags has killed our 363 acres.....Surrounding clubs except one dont know anything about management..We have about 12 Does on our entire property.........Sorry had to vent...................


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Nov 13, 2009)

*Stovall Rd south troup co*

went hunting monday evening on the powerlines,got to the stand bout say 330 or 400 by 5 i had a nice 9pt buck in the truck.sat in my stand and after i got settled in 30 or so mins later i used a "Can" bleat call wasn't 10 mins later i had a buck out on the powerlines coming across from my right,didn't look impressive but i just decided to "mess "with this deer i bleated and grunted and he came on across and i lost him for a min or two until he walked right under my stand and looked up at me at that time i decided he was impressive.he took a step and turned his head as to walk on i shot him he ran 30 ft and crashed,nice deer had 9 pts and a bout 1-1 and half inch kicker off the base of his antler....would some one please pm me and expalin how to send a pic here...was a good deer and he was rutty also,so going back in the am same spot hoping for his granddaddy lol to show up ...


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 13, 2009)

*11-13-09 Mountville area*

Evening...Hunted hardwood funnel area with about 20 white oaks that are still dropping acorns....Great evening..Had my Harmons Doe in heat out and a Med.sized doe came in to eat about 4:15pm..So now I have a real decoy to help my set-up...She stayed until 5:25pm eating acorns and then eased off......Perfect set-up but it didnt work.....Still havent seen any chasing at all........


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 15, 2009)

*11-15-09 Mountville area*

Morning..Hunted the same place that I killed the 135"buck..Hardwood area ,next to thick area with alot of travel routes...Hunted from 6:15 am until 12:15pm...Didnt see any deer....1st hunt this year that I didnt see anything on...........
Evening Hunted different property about 5 miles west of Mountville still in Troup Co........Hunted food plot...But same story...No deer seen......No rut activity.......Zero..


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hunted my bow only tract some over the weekend, all the bucks I saw were feeding. Just like on my Meriwether tract ZERO rut activity.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2009)

Stingray23 said:


> Hunted my bow only tract some over the weekend, all the bucks I saw were feeding. Just like on my Meriwether tract ZERO rut activity.



Ditto. Our first scrape showed up last weekend. One of the clubs next door had bucks show up cruising for the first time last weekend as well. We should be in full swing by now. What's up with that?


----------



## autoturkey (Nov 18, 2009)

same with us no rut activity. keep thinking its going to happen any min.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 18, 2009)

*rut active*

Seen a nice eight pt. with his nose on the ground
trailing where a doe must came through before day light. Also had three fawns together with no big doe. Looks like the big doe has separated herself from her fawns.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 20, 2009)

*11/20/09 Troup Mountville area*

Evening... Hunted food plot....Seen 1 mature doe @ 4:15pm
by herself eating..Nothing chasing her...Seen 1-3pt at 5:00pm came out in food plot and started eating...At 5:15pm a Big 8pt..about "115" came out and joined him....At 5:40pm a 
6pt came out in the food plot with them..The 8pt didnt like that so him and the 6pt sparred for about 10 minutes..The 8pt rolled him on his back and it was over..Then they all went back to eating...Alot of activity in my food plots now..Guess the acorns are playing out...Still havent seen a buck chasing a doe......Also had 3 doe in heat scent bombs out..The bucks walked right by them and spent 30 plus minutes by them...They never paid them any attention....Oh well thats hunting......................


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 22, 2009)

*hunted 11-21 morning southern troup*

About 07:30 used my can call and two 8pts came in. One from the front and one came from behind me. Both were about 115" but the bigger deer started the whez and the buck roar and got after the other deer and moved him back in the small pines out of the area. Everytime the bigger deer would walk away, I could bring him back in with a grunt. I found large rubs in this area and have spent alot of time trying to get the one making them. Just seems like the 8pt has took this area over or he is the one thats making the rubs. Hunters on all side, someone could have got him. Haven't seen hardly any does on this property, just like the land I hunt in Mountville area. Is all of Troup county like this?


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 23, 2009)

We found new rubs the 21st that weren't there the week before on my Troup land. The guy who shares the lease with me saw a good one Fri pm check a scrape, work the licking branch and walk away, just cruising. It's almost like there just about to rut in southern Troup, we're off Big Springs near Smokey Rd


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 24, 2009)

*11-24-09 Mountville area*

Evening....Hunted Food plot after giving it a 3 day rest..Friday this whole area was loaded with activity...Today it was dead..Except for a big doe coming out at dark......The road that leads to the food plot is about 1/4 mile long and they were only 4 sets of tracks crossing it since the rain.........Friday they were to many to count......Guess this Nov. will set a record for me...1st one ever not to see a buck chase a doe......


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 26, 2009)

*11-26-09 Mountville area*

Morning...Hunted a road bed that has numerus travel routes that cross it..........Seen 2 medium sized does @ 9:00am and low and behold a 3-pt Buck was in pursuit of them..
He chased them all around for about 20 minutes then they were gone..So finally I seen some chasing...........That was all the deer I seen..Hunted until 11:15am and called it a day....Went to eat turkey with family............That made my year..........Heres a picture from my phone of the little 3pt.............


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 28, 2009)

*11/27/09 Mountville area*

Evening...Hunted food plot...Seen 1- 6-pt  @ 5:15pm watched him work a licking branch..Then go bed down..
Heard a buck grunting behind me after shooting light..Couldnt tell how big he was.......Good day


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw a spike chasing doe at 10:30 this morning.  Fresh rubs and scapes are everywhere.  Rut is on in NorthWest Troup. Woods have been slow over the past couple weeks but should really pick up over next 10 days.


----------



## 2redheads (Nov 30, 2009)

Last night, my buddy had a buck chasing does, then another buck stepped out and the fight was on. Rut should be happening now.


----------



## Dehunt (Dec 15, 2009)

*12-5-09 Mountville*

Mid-day stalk hunting.......Found two dead bucks..One was a spike and the other was a 6-pt that I had seen a week earlier...Both were shot by the scum bags that hunt the land around us....Cant follow the game laws and have no respect for the game they hunt or fellow hunters...Got me so mad..That I havent been back...but I did call the man on them...............and I will be watching also...I hope i can catch one with a illegal buck on the ground..That would be a sweet Christmas present................


----------

